
The WFH Times: A daily newsletter about working from home during coronavirus - stromme
https://wfhtimes.substack.com/
======
phendrenad2
Page cuts off on mobile, if there's a button to submit my email address I
can't see it.

Edit: or is the "let me read it first" link the submit button?

~~~
stromme
Substack is a bit weird, but yes, I think "let me read it first" is the way to
browse without getting update emails for new posts.

Then yes, there should also be a "Subscribe" button in the top right.

